# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Что такое для вас Воспитание Ребенка?

## Домик в деревне

Собственно вопрос. Что вы вкладываете в это понятие? Каким хотите чтобы он стал?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Все думают. Я попробую высказаться тогда.
Для меня цель воспитания - счастливый человек. Чтобы рос в счастье и стал счастливым, чтобы смог раскрыть и реализовать свой потенциал. И даже не просто раскрыть потенциал, а захотеть его раскрыть, чтобы желание делать это, Творить, не было загублено на корню. Мог наслаждаться тем, что имеет и был способен/хотел сделать счастливым других людей, свою семью. Ну и нашу семью рассматриваю в ракурсе среды для жизни и воплощения этого. Хочется, чтобы мы с мужем были луком, а дети стрелами, мы гнездом, а они птичками. 
В рамках таких целей встает вопрос о средствах, а средствами как раз было выбрано ЕР. Т.е. ЕР не самоцель, а средство воспитания, формирования личности. 

Поделитесь, как вы видите воспитания, какими хотите, чтобы стали ваши дети?

----------


## kosharrr

Ух, я тоже за возможности реализации, а главное желание этого и понимание насколько это достижимо. Для меня главное в воспитании: принятие себя как такового и понимание своей индивидуальности и неповторимости. Но это красивые слова....а если проще глянуть: УВЕРЕННОГО в себе человека, отсюда пляшет наличие своего мнения. самостостоятельности, находчивости и конечно позитивный взгляд на мир. Лозунг: малышка, верь в свои силы и у тебя все получится. Сама так живу  :Smile:

----------


## Домик в деревне

Очень понравилось.

"Я о воспитании никогда не писал, потому что полагаю, что воспитание сводится к тому, чтобы самому жить хорошо, то есть самому двигаться, воспитываться, только этим люди влияют на других, воспитывают их, и тем более на детей, с которыми связаны. Быть правдивым и честным с детьми, не скрывая от них того, что происходит в душе, есть единственное воспитание.

Педагогика же есть наука о том, каким образом, живя дурно, можно иметь хорошее влияние на детей, вроде того есть наша медицина - как, живя противно законам природы, все-таки быть здоровым. Науки хитрые и пустые, никогда не достигающие своей цели. Все трудности воспитания вытекают из того, что родители, не только не исправляя своих недостатков, но и оправдывая их в себе, хотят не видеть эти недостатки в детях"
Л.Н. Толстой

Так просто и емко.

----------


## yakudza

Отличные слова!
Мне еще нравится высказывание чешского педагога-просветителя Яна Амоса Каменского (в Педе его, наверное, на всех факультетах проходят): "Воспитание ребенка начинается за девять месяцев до рождения его матери".
Мои родители и я считаю, что наши дети должны быть лучше, превосходить нас. Мы стараемся создать для них все условия для полноценного и разностороннего развития, рассмотреть их задатки и направить в нужное русло их энергию.
Свою главную задачу сейчас я вижу в том, чтобы развить в ребенке то, к чему у нас с мужем нет никаких способностей, хотя бы зародить желание это развивать. То есть я хочу, чтобы она не только научилась читать, писать, считать и учиться, но еще умела: как минимум слушать музыку и петь, как максимум овладела муз. инструментом; как мин. рисовать, как макс. разбираться в живописи; как минимум делала зарядку по утрам, как макс. занималась спортом на любительском уровне. Конечно, не всё это вместе, но хоть что-то, и я буду счастлива!

----------


## kiara

Толстой, конечно, бесконечно прав...
А я не люблю слово "воспитание", это что-то сродни " обучению", которое я, кстати тоже - не люблю и не употребляю...Воспитание, обучение, приучение - это из курса дрессуры какой-то...
На мой взгляд, воспитание это что-то искусственное, не живое, какое-то книжное...
Посредством воспитания родители часто пытаются реализовать свои детские мечты...Вот я не смогла - а ты будешь...Но учитывает ли это потребности детей? Их желания?
Воспитываю ли я своих детей - скорее они меня))))
Когда в семью приходит маленький ребенок, первое и единственное, что мы делаем из приемов, которые можно назвать воспитанием - это прививаем детям безусловную веру в добро и позитивность окружающего мира! 
Часто слышали - "не лезь- упадешь", "не подходи - укусит", "не бери с земли - кака", "не суй нос - бяка" и так бесконечно...Господи - ребенок же думает, что вокруг только враждебное пространство...КАК ему с этим жить-то?! Как расти счастливым? Здоровым? Свободным? Уверенным? Господи, ну ничего - не боится, - сетуют родители и/или бабушки-дедушки...И еще пуще прежнего начинают его пугать.....А когда мальчику стукнет 30, измученная мать сетует подружке - "мой-то, никогда, наверно, не женится, так и помру, внуков не дождавшись"...
Пойду поразмышляю над этим...

----------

